# i found a good read on Reddit



## Jntrs (Feb 13, 2013)

what made you decide to get divorce, pretty interesting answers there, some of you might find some humor in this or some hindsight on how to deal with your own situation


Divorced people of reddit: What was the final straw that ended your marriage? : AskReddit


----------

